# Colonel Greg Malloy



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Colonel Greg Malloy



*Florida Department of Corrections
Florida*
End of Watch: Wednesday, February 2, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 44
*Tour of Duty:* 22 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, February 2, 2011
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Shot and killed
Colonel Greg Malloy was shot and killed in Holmes County while assisting local law enforcement agencies track a man wanted for murdering his parents.

A homeowner in the area had called 911 after encountering the suspect in a wooded area and being shot at. Colonel Greg Malloy, who was a canine handler at the Holmes Correctional Facility, was requested to track the suspect.

Upon nearing the suspect's location shots were exchanged and Colonel Malloy and the suspect were both killed.

Colonel Malloy had served with the Florida Department of Corrections for 22 years.

Agency Contact Information
Florida Department of Corrections
2601 Blair Stone Road
Tallahassee, FL 32399

Phone: (850) 488-5021

_*Please contact the Florida Department of Corrections for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Colonel


----------

